
Magnetic field applied to brain increases acceptance of false statements (2008) - monort
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19037785
======
Toenex
When I saw the title of the post I thought they might be able to explain why
everyone puts so much faith in fMRI experiments.

------
lifeisstillgood
Study finds people willing to be talked into having magnetic field applied to
their brain are also willing to accept false statements with little
scepticism.

------
superkuh
No. There's no mechanism of action. A tens of hertz a nanotesla magnetic field
is not doing anything. It is not creating a significate potential anywhere,
especially not the brain. The rate of change in the magnetic field is
proportional to the induced voltage and here both the rate of change and field
strength are tiny. Magnetic fields themselves have no effect.

We are literally always surrounded by such insignificant fields. This paper is
akin to someone claiming to be "electrosensitive". It's an extremely bold
claim without the evidence to back it up.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Indeed, headphones for example have much, much stronger magnetic fields.

~~~
Zigurd
Well, hence the willingness to pay $300 for Beats.

~~~
agapos
Those must be some strong magnets, effecting people even before getting under
it's effects!

~~~
wiml
The speaker cones are made of resublimated thiotimoline.

